# LR Slideshow - what gives?



## Lazgoat (Jun 22, 2017)

So, I'm running the latest version of CC and the Slideshow's aren't working. I"m trying to generate a slideshow with 306 images and on my PC it just hangs at slide 7. The CPU is no slouch, Intel i7, plenty of RAM at 16Gb and fast discs. The CPU is at 75-85% load, so its doing something, but after 30 min it's still on slide 7. On my Macbook Pro the Slideshow doesn't even start! 

I've even tried just 4-6 images and nothing works. Anything I'm missing?

Thanks


----------



## Bill Sprague (Jun 22, 2017)

This is a guess based on a Lightroom experience a couple updates back.  I removed Quicktime from my computer.  Video functions in LR became screwed up.  I put Quicktime back and Lightroom recovered.  Slideshows are videos.  My guess is that you may be missing a codec and installing Quicktime may provide that codec.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 22, 2017)

Try building 1:1 previews of the collection or folder you are using first, and see if that helps.  That's not an explanation, but slideshows depend, as best I can tell from experimenting, on the preview cache and this might avoid the issue.

When you said it hung at slide 7, then you tried 4-6 images and it also hung -- what did it say in the latter case (and was it 4 or 6, or did you mean the three from 4 thru 6)?  My question really relates to whether you can pin down if it's a particular image that is causing the issue.

Does it fail for the slideshow preview, or just the slide show play?   Or are you using the impromptu slide show?   I'm assuming this is inside lightroom and not an export?   If it's an export, which (PDF, Video)?   I ask because I just tried a few combinations (on 2015.10.1) and everything worked for me, but realized there are a LOT of options.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 22, 2017)

One other suggestion:  Are all of the images present in the catalog file?  i.e. No missing images selected.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 22, 2017)

Which MacBook Pro? There are issues with slideshow and graphics drivers on some older ones, especially on older OS's.


----------



## Lazgoat (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for all your replies so far.
PC is running Windows 10, Lightroom CC, i7, 16Gb RAM and an nVidia GTX 960 2GB. (This is my man editing machine)
MacbookPro is a 17" 2010 i5 8Gb RAM, GT330m Graphics card and 500Gb SSD

I've exported JPEG's from the PC, saved them to the Mac, imported into LR on the MAC to run the slideshow. Nothing happens. 99.999% of the functions in the Slideshow module work other than Preview and Play.

I've tried making a slideshow in iMovie on the Mac and it's taking days to render the movie!? Started last night and its still showing 89hours left!? 
Is there an upper limit to the size and number of the files that LR can use in a slideshow?

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 23, 2017)

Can the Windows box save out the slideshow ok?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 23, 2017)

Is slide 7 the first portrait image in the slideshow by any chance? Lightroom: Will not export both portrait and landscape oriented pictures as a slideshow video in 720 or 1080 | Photoshop Family Customer Community (Credit to @RikkFlohr for remembering that one!)


----------



## Lazgoat (Jun 23, 2017)

Ahhhh! There are some portrait images in there.

I've left the windows machine exporting a slideshow and will see what happens when I get back in.

Thanks Victoria.


----------



## Ciara (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm having some really slow export issues with my slideshow lately. Left one running overnight and it's still only 1/8th done. Something seriously wrong. Help!


----------

